
Ask HN: A document strategy for one man business - p0d
I have left my job and will be working for myself and am trying to get my files in order i.e. office documents and their backup&#x2F;syncing.<p>I want my files to be synced locally and to the cloud. My primary os is Ubuntu.<p>I like to Google&#x27;s stuff but as I&#x27;m a Ubuntu user Google support for Google Drive is poor. I have tried Insync for a while but have found the software unreliable regarding syncing.<p>I have experimented with Nextcloud but I&#x27;m not sure I want to run my own server.<p>I used to use dropbox but I found their sync process slow and annoying on boot.<p>So, any suggestion from happy users of an alternative strategy for managing office documents and their backup?
======
benologist
I am a fan of Synology's software. They have a lovely linux distribution with
a pretty complete web UI, and a suite of mobile apps for Dropbox-like, music
streaming, office etc.

I have been using their Dropbox-like software, Synology Drive, for several
years and have my clients backing up to my NAS and my NAS backing up to
Dropbox.

You can either run their software by buying one of their NAS devices or
install an unofficial distribution of it. I bought a NAS, but it died out of
warranty so I switched to using their software within Virtual Box.

Setting it up in a virtual machine is a PITA to configure and the VM isn't
easily moved to another machine, but once created it runs fine. You can also
install it on bare metal too which is more common.

[https://synology.com](https://synology.com)

[https://xpenology.com](https://xpenology.com)

